# DLA8, best time to arrive for your block



## Cali65 (Apr 25, 2017)

Just wondering if it makes any difference arriving 15 mins before, on time or 5 mins after your scheduled block in terms of getting racks with less packages. Do the full ones get put in line first or no difference.....just run of the luck.


----------

